# Worried about new seeding on hard (clay?) soil



## bibibo (May 8, 2020)

Good evening from Belgium 

I have just moved to a newly built house. The soil in the garden seemed from the beginning very hard and got very dry and cracked on sunny days. The company tilled and flattened the soil after adding and mixing topsoil.

I have been keeping the seeds moist all time and they started germinating after around 10 days. Some of them were more late probably because they were deeper or the soil quality was not that good.

It's the 22nd day now; on some parts the lawn reaches around 10cm high, other parts are around 2-5cm and other parts are completely bare.

I have checked various spots on the soil with PH and moisture meter. Some surfaces get completely dry after a few hours and soil forms cracks but moisture meter reveals that below there is enough moisture. PH is between 7-8.

Attached you can find current photos but also a photo from seeding day. I have applied fertilizer (https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00R7GR2EM) 4 days ago and I plan to apply Humic Acid soon.

My concerns:
1. These bare spots are made because of soil composition/compaction? From the photos can you tell if it is clay or silty clay? Water drainage seems to be very good.
2. How can I treat the soil? Shall I frequently apply topsoil?
3. Shall I keep the dry parts moist even though there is enough moisture in the bottom?
4. When can I start aerating?

Thank you in advance for your time and answers.

Best regards,

Chris


----------



## Gator82 (May 10, 2020)

greetings from ghent! not looking too bad no? i think a bit of patience and some water from time to time and re evaluate in the fall?


----------



## bibibo (May 8, 2020)

Hi there,
I have sent a soil sample for testing and I will post the results when I get them back. Seems to be a bit better now, but there are some bare spots where the soil is very compacted even though well tilled before seeding.
There are also some broad leaf weeds that came out.


----------

